# Rear Vent Window Replacement



## movermovermover (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi CruzeTalk,

My 2014 Cruze LT sedan's passenger vent window was broken. I would like to replace it.

I bought the glass on eBay, not realizing that the glass and trim appear to be integrated. 

Is there anything I can do to install this glass in my existing trim? Or do I need to buy integrated replacement trim + glass?

Thank you!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a warranty issue with the weatherstripping cracking and the dealer replaced the glass too because of this design. I also lost my tint which reminds me I still need to have them retinted. I'm going to say window and integrated weatherstripping is only way to do the repair correctly.


----------

